# Snowlbower for Craftsman LTX1000 (2001)



## bwiswell

I want to get a snowblower attachment for my new (to me) LTX1000 (21hp).

The problem is the cost of one new from Sears is $1500 (canadian dollars), and all I can say is OUCH! I am debating finding a cheaper used unit and trying to buckle it up to my machine, but really don't want to start drilling holes in the frame. I understand there is a different model snow thrower for up to year 2000 and 2001 and newer. So ...

Does anyone know the model I need for a 2001 or newer LT?
If not, does anyone at least know that the "quick connect" bracket it like so that I could have it made (like the one you get with the new blower).

Now, let's assume for one crazy minute that I come up with the money and buy a new unit, does anyone know if I could also use a blade attachment, or will that "quick connect" bracket for the snowthrower get in the way. The idea here is that if the snow if light I fluffy, I blow; if it is wet and heavy, I plow.

thanks
BW

(P.S. site looks fantastic!")


----------



## johnfron

I have an LTX1000 tractor, with the snowblower attachment. The correct attachment for the LTX1000 is the 40 in Lawn Tractor Snowthrower #07124839000. It is a full two stage blower which is nice.

I'm not sure about attaching a different type of snowthrower - but I wouldn't doubt that it's possible. I did see an AYP branded showthrower that would work with the LTX1000 - but the price was pretty much equivalent to the Sears model.

If you go to the Sears parts web site with that model number above you can see a diagram of the snowthrower. 

Obviously you need to remove the deck when attaching the snowthrower, and attach a different pully assembly. The snow thrower is attached to the tractor using a long pin. The belt from the snowthrower is attached to that pully assembly. My point here is that while you can pull the pin and remove the snowthrower, I don't think it would be convieient to swap between the blade and the thrower. Personally I wouldn't bother changing - I would just always blow the snow.

I live in the Buffalo, NY area, and used the thrower to go through all sorts of snow last year. 

The attachment does come with a canister you can fill with sand and attach to the rear of the tractor. I do recommend the chains and the wheel weights too for added traction. Ther are not included with the snow thrower and something you need to buy separately.

Hope that helps!


----------



## bwiswell

Thanks Johnfron.

Now, I am going to ask a crazy question but ... are sure? It says on the craftsman site that that model is for 1997 to 2000 tractors. And mine is a 2001. What year is your LTX?

Also, I am trying to get a detailed parts list for this item, but I do not see it on www.craftsman.com. Is there a better site for me to hit, or am I just not looking in the right spot.

Would love to hear your feedback on how the blower has performed for you. How long was the original install? How quick and easy is it to remove the snowthrower and attach the mower deck? Any intereference with this bracket and the mower deck.

I really appreciate your insight.

FYI, this will be used for my driveway (approx 120' single wide till middle, double wide at top.), and maybe the occasional neighbor when the big snow flies.

BW


----------



## Argee

I have a GT5000 w/ the 46" snowblower attachment. I've used it for one season and am very impessed with its ability to move deep snow 12"+. Prior to that I plowed snow with a Case 446 and a 46" snow blade. I get the job done quicker with the blower especially here in the snow country.

I believe the snowblower is made by Agrifab. The snowblower attachments available at Home Depot are identical.


----------



## johnfron

Yes I'm sure about the snow thrower model number  I have a 2001 LTX1000 and I purchased the snow thrower last fall.

Go to www3.sears.com and search for part number 24839. You should be able to bring up a parts diagram.

It took me around 2-2 1/2 hours the first time to mount the snowthrower - by myself. Parts of that assembly stay permanently attached. I suspect it will take around an hour or so in the future. The most time consuming part is putting on the chains and the wheel weights.

The pully assembly for the snowthrower is removed when you put the mower deck back on.

My driveway is very similar to yours, except just a bit longer at 200' - basically flat.

I was able to go though 8-10" on snow without many problems. Once I clear out enough room to make the first turn around at the end of the driveway its not too bad. It take around 30 minutes give or take to clear out the driveway. 

One thing that I did also purchase is a snowsuit - it helps keep me warn while I'm out there. Sears does sell a cab, but I'd worry about fogging and the snow sticking reducing visibility.

Hope it helps!


----------



## bwiswell

Thanks fellas. Johnfron, I managed to get the diagram ... appreciate the assistance (he said as his VCR flashes 12:00).

Gonna see if I can find one used or on clearance, so I really wanted to make sure I was buying the right unit.

As far as weight goes, are you happy with the gizmo they gave you to add the additional weight? I am going to throw some windshield washer fluid in the wheels, that's usually good for at least 30lbs per side.

Chains, well I'll have to look into those.

thanks a million.

BW


----------



## bwiswell

I was thinking of the snowblower (for light and fluffy) AND the snow blade (for wet and heavy). I am looking at the parts list for both and the brackets don't look like they are interchangeable. That is to say, I would not just pop of the snowblower and put the blade on in it's place. I would likely have to dismantle and removed the snowblower bracket in order to install the blade bracket.

Anyone have any experience with this?
thanks
BW


----------



## Deere

Here's another idea. This is what I have in the back of my brain, but don't look for any pictures for a couple years.

My dad bought a pretty nice toro two stage snowblower probably 20 years ago. Grandpa died so Dad got it back. Dad never used it, so I have it. The thing has probably less than 5 hrs on it and I got it free. 

The little primer bulb is rotted off, the tires don't stay up for long. It's been inside 99% of this time, but it just went old. 

My mindset is to one day, slice that thing in half seperating the blower from the drive system and mount the blower on the front of my lawn tractor. Work out the issues with hooking the tractor deck pto system to the blower and having some ability to raise and lower the thing. 

I'll probably even want to angle the discharge tube from the seat. 

So, I am leaning toward frankensteining the snowblower onto the lawn tractor and seeing how that turns out. My other choice would be to get past all the rotting rubber issues with the motor, tires, etc.. How much fun would that be though? 

-D


----------

